# Welchen Drucker soll ich kaufen??



## Comander_Keen (29. Oktober 2001)

Abend zusammen...

Ebend hat mein Drucker (Epson Stylus Color 500) seinen Geist aufgegeben. Da ich mich nun schon längere Zeit mit grafikprogrammen aller art befasse, wollte ich mir nun einen guten drucker zulegen. Sollte aber auch nicht über 400tacken teuer sein (kein plan ob das realisierbar ist).
Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche modelle empfehlen??

THX schon jetzte...


MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

Hrhr, Epson Stylus Color 500. Son Teil stand vor ner Zeit bei mir auch noch rum. Ich habe jetzt einen Canon S400 der glaube ich 250DM gekostet hat und bin recht zufrieden damit. Besonders weil man die Farbpatronen einzeln wechseln kann und die Teile für das Gerät allgemein relativ günstig sind.
Kauf dir aber keinen Lexmark, Drucker 120DM Patrone 90DM. Kannst dir ja selber ausdenken wo das hinführt. Ist einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. Oktober 2001)

hi,
hab mir den epson stylos color 880 geholt.. glaube es war ca. 200 dm, aber weiß nimmer.. 11 seiten pro minute mein ich waren das.. schaue dir doch am besten nen paar hardware tests an


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Oktober 2001)

Ok... danke für eure Tips. 

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Flame (29. Oktober 2001)

*ja ja die drucker*

in der anschaffung sind sie alle billig und in der wartung und im zubehör dann schweine teuer.

guck gleich mit, was die patronen dann kosten. 

oftmals ist ein wenig teuerer drucker dann im nachhinein billiger.
rechnet sich dann aber erst.

lexmark ist z.b net schlecht.

ich hab das glück, bei uns steht ein phaser 850 rum.


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

*Re: ja ja die drucker*



> _Original geschrieben von FLAmE _
> *
> lexmark ist z.b net schlecht.*


Druckbild ist gut. Ist aber schweineteuer das Teil. 90DM für ne Patrone ist auf die Dauer nicht tragbar.


----------



## dave_ (29. Oktober 2001)

meine eltern haben oben nen minolta page pro 1100l

der ist einfach nur krasss ! 
ist aber laser - schwarz weiss und kostet so um die 450 


und dabei wollte ich gleich mal fragen ob wer zufällig druckertreiber für win2k hat oder weiss wos welche gibt, bei minolta nämlich nicht  
(ich wage zu bezweifeln, das es dann überhaupt welche gibt) 
*heul*


----------



## Flame (30. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

wir haten in rechnungswesen mal die aufgabe zu kalkulieren welcher drucker der beste ist.

dabei hatten wir verschiedene kriterien.
patronen s/w - farbe
papier
toner
etc.

bei wenig drucken war das nicht tragbar.
aber bei größenordnungen von etwa 2500000 drucken hatte sich das schon gerechnet.
und das kommt in manch einer firma zustande.

für s/w laser haben wir nen brother dastehen. der ist sauschnell und kann sogar noch mit speicher aufgerüstet werden.

aber wie schon gesagt. ich bin baff von der printqualität des phaser.
das ist ne echt geniale sache mit wachs.
auch wenn der einem die haare vom kopf frisst.

http://www.officeprinting.xerox.com/cgi-bin/product.pl?&product=Z850


----------

